# Old timers, 60s 70s, looking for accessories



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are few I can remember.

I will post new results on my oldies site, thanks. LMK if you want credit.


organ pipe speaker covers
white wheel wells,
fur on the dash and back seat speaker area
color bars,
rainbow tape,
520's
Supremes,
dingle balls,
Stone hydraulic stock pumps with built in dumps
crushed velvet interior
lights in the wheel wells
custom grill
loud speakers for music
show pipes,
curve feelers
sun roof
8 tracks
TV antenna
reverbs


http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=135


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

PRETTY MUCH GOT IT COVERED. YOU CAN GO INTO THE VARIOUS TYPES OF WHEELS, BRANDS OF COLORBARS AND RABBIT EARS. 

HERES A FEW I DIDNT SEE

HOLLYWOOD TOPS-T TOPS
SWIVEL SEATS
TUBED GRILLS
SQUARE HEADLIGHTS-NOT AN ACCESSORY
CHANDELIERS


WHAT ABOUT PAINTING YOUR DRUMS WHITE OR SILVER? I KNOW ITS NOT AN ACCESSORY


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 15 2009, 11:07 PM~12720027
> *PRETTY MUCH GOT IT COVERED. YOU CAN GO INTO THE VARIOUS TYPES OF WHEELS, BRANDS OF COLORBARS AND RABBIT EARS.
> 
> HERES A FEW I DIDNT SEE
> ...


Oh man thanks, yes I can see me now.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 old school :biggrin:
no cragars,rockets,tru spokes,tru classics :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2009, 09:45 PM~12737536
> *:0 old school :biggrin:
> no cragars,rockets,tru spokes,tru classics :dunno:
> *


i was gonna type that but i just put various wheels. why dont you post your collection for this thread :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

referance post


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2009, 09:45 PM~12737536
> *:0 old school :biggrin:
> no cragars,rockets,tru spokes,tru classics :dunno:
> *


gotta get fernie in this topic hahaha


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

having the lolo slammed to the ground!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

CHAIN STEERING WHEELS
CUCARACHA HORNS
AND ANY TYPE OF CAR SLAMMED


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 15 2009, 03:10 PM~12715051
> *Here are few I can remember.
> 
> I will post new results on my oldies site, thanks. LMK if you want credit.
> ...


I actully still have some of this stuff remember the square light convertions or the hood onamant that would light up or how about the littel chawawa with the bobbing head in the back window. damn we were funky


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

CB ANTENNA on trunk!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Pep Boy plaque holders?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels+Jan 23 2009, 04:17 PM~12795411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

I wouldn't mind seeing some pics of these. They sound cool...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

A trunk full of mismatched batteries that were ripped off from cars and trucks without hood locks :0 :0 :0 

Oh and that reminds me....A chain wrapped around your hood latch so no one can rip off your battery :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

*THIS IS JUST A PART OF THE PICTURES I SAVED FROM DIFFERENT TOPICS*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

520's

Stone hydraulic stock pumps with built in dumps

loud speakers for music

rabbit ear antenna 

Og Tru Spokes


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jan 23 2009, 11:25 PM~12799410
> *A trunk full of mismatched batteries that were ripped off from cars and trucks without hood locks  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Oh and that reminds me....A chain wrapped around your hood latch so no one can rip off your battery :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

DON'T FORGET MANUEL DUMPS WITH THE OLD RIP CORD
http://i39.tinypic.com/205dw9j.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 15 2009, 04:10 PM~12715051
> *Here are few I can remember.
> 
> I will post new results on my oldies site, thanks. LMK if you want credit.
> ...


Left out, 4 track tape players and 45 record players


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

RECORD PLAYER I SOLD AWILE BACK HOLDS 6 45'S
http://i42.tinypic.com/ogigcm.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jan 24 2009, 12:25 AM~12799410
> *A trunk full of mismatched batteries that were ripped off from cars and trucks without hood locks  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Oh and that reminds me....A chain wrapped around your hood latch so no one can rip off your battery :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha, I forgot all about these


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 15 2009, 05:10 PM~12715051
> *Here are few I can remember.
> 
> I will post new results on my oldies site, thanks. LMK if you want credit.
> ...












this is my old ride and I think it fit this topic lol. it had whammied stone pumps
crush velvet diamond tuck interior with chain link steering wheel but cassette not 8 track and never got around to puttin lights in the wheel wells but wanted too lol.
oh and had the 3 tip show pipes. this pic has supremes but originally ran 14x7 tru spokes with 3 wing spinners and 560's


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I loved those organ pipe speaker covers! :cheesy: :rofl:

Maybe not lowrider specific, but those thermador coolers. :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 5 2009, 06:19 AM~13188510
> *I loved those organ pipe speaker covers! :cheesy: :rofl:
> 
> Maybe not lowrider specific, but those thermador coolers. :dunno:
> *



BOMB ACCESSORY


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Mindblowers, Crickets and Super Sound Boomers 6x9 speakers


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

what are reverbs, like echo tips or somthing??


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 15 2009, 05:10 PM~12715051
> *
> curve feelers
> 
> *



Just FYI, it's Curb Feelers, you're feeling for the curb.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 8 2009, 07:59 PM~13219758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know you have more stuff to put up


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

feathered roach clips :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

FENTON RIMS
SIDE SHOW PIPES.. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 8 2009, 08:37 PM~13220227
> *I know you have more stuff to put up
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

curb feelers , tru spoke 3 wings , rainbow tape (just because), muntz 4 track player, muntz 4 8 track player, average white band , maze , marvin gaye , rufus chaka khan , blowfly , cameo , lakeside 8 tracks


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

what about frenched antennas backseat handles or even butterflied wheels!!! ja ja ja


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

and don't forget the accessory that we are most famous for...dingle balls :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and how about the racoon tails?? :0


----------



## BigRobb (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 8 2009, 08:41 PM~13220282
> *feathered roach clips :biggrin:
> *


Damn, not the feathered roach clips! Wow, that went way back. Did any body mention the frenched electric antennas, And junking a perfectly good Impala grill, for a twisted rod grill with rectangle lights. :nono: :nono: If we only knew what all those parts would be worth!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRobb_@Mar 9 2009, 06:30 AM~13222965
> *Damn, not the feathered roach clips! Wow, that went way back. Did any body mention the frenched electric antennas, And junking a perfectly good Impala grill, for a twisted rod grill with rectangle lights. :nono:  :nono: If we only knew what all those parts would be worth!
> *


 :biggrin: http://i42.tinypic.com/1zm2r1w.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 8 2009, 06:59 PM~13219758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i got a few of those, ive added a nos black donut to my collection just recently.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SONY MICRO T.V., SONY CASSETTE PLAYER, AND OF COURSE THE SONY RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS.










ARCHER BRAND OF RABBIT EARS











13X7 STAR WIRES MADE BY WESTERN









REPOP COLOR BAR, OG COLORSONIC AND MY SANCOS.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

WHITE DONUT,ANGEL HAIR,8TRACK KRACO AND EQ,BOMAN COLOR BAR,CHEECH & CHONG 8 TRACKS,WOLF WHISTLE,


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SONY RABBIT EARS,PISTRIPE ON THE WINDOW, SWIRL PINSTRIPE ON THE BODY


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SONY TV, EAST SIDE STORY LPs, LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FROM THE 70s


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

tru spokes and 5.20s :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

CRAGARS AND 5.20s


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

CHANDELIER,CHAIN STEERING WHEEL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

DINGLE BALLS :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

FOR THE '66 YOUR JUST MISSING THE HYNA SITTING SHOTGUN WEARING WINOS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 11 2009, 08:29 PM~13253923
> *EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS
> 
> 
> ...


AND THE PLASTIC TABLE CLOTH COVER :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thats lace for your roof :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SAUL HAS IT ALL! EVEN ON THE KITCHEN TABLE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 11 2009, 08:48 PM~13254259
> *FOR THE '66 YOUR JUST MISSING THE HYNA SITTING SHOTGUN WEARING WINOS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Bad ass pics Saul, You have a nice collection there


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Mar 12 2009, 07:23 AM~13257890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Bad ass pics Saul, You have a nice collection there
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

A COUPLE OF COLOR BARS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

REVERBS AND 8 TRACKS 4 TRACKS


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

IM THEACHING MY CHILDREN THE OLD SCHOOL WAY YOUNG, CHAIN,STAR WIRES,RABBIT EARS,THE OLDER THEY GET ILL ADD A COLOR BAR AND OTHER GOODIES :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I never knew there were collectors of steering wheel!! I'll get in touch, I wanot to post your pics!!


Damn this brings me back...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

I NEED A HORN CAP AND MOUNTING FOR MY DONUT WHEEL


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 13 2009, 09:15 PM~13275991
> *IM THEACHING MY CHILDREN THE OLD SCHOOL WAY YOUNG, CHAIN,STAR WIRES,RABBIT EARS,THE OLDER THEY GET ILL ADD A COLOR BAR AND OTHER GOODIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I AM GOING TO START TEACHING MY GIRL THE SAME THING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

venetian blinds for the front windshield :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VENETIAN-BL...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

sony rabbit ears on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SONY-VCA-1-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## sharky666 (Nov 21, 2008)

Saul......Lets see that wire collection I cant get inof of that Asshole & Miguel told me about you carnal im putting together my nicks & dimes I just picked up this 69.....





















:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED '69 PARTS I GOT A COMPLETE PARTS CAR I NEED TO GET RID OF.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky666_@Apr 10 2009, 03:44 PM~13541156
> *Saul......Lets see that wire collection I cant get inof of that Asshole & Miguel told me about you  carnal im putting together my nicks & dimes I just picked up this 69.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

blue dots for the tail lights :yes:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

lakepipes


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

My cousin's '55 Bel Air hardtop had Super Sport bucket seats and console back in '73. Around the same time a neighbors '57 2 door wagon had buckets and a console from a '65 SS.Pastel flat primer paint was hot in the early '70's especially Easter Egg colors like lime green, robins egg blue, pink, melon orange, lavender etc. Lace paint and flaked roofs were quite common.
If the car had 3 on the tree, lot's of guys would switch it to a Hurst floor shifter.

Early '70's lowriders didn't have as many accessories tacked on. Most went for the smooth, clean uncluttered look. Guys were still shaving door handles and nosing and decking their cars. '55-'57 chevys hardtops and sedans looked sweet with station wagon bumpers that housed the lic plate allowing for a smooth deck lid.

Don't know why guys are crying about square headlights. They were a short lived trend and now just about every Impala worth a damn can get a reproduction grille to repair any damage. When the inmates at Soledad built that '69 Impala on Monster Garage that car had a square tube grille and larger, square, single headlamps and I thought that was perfect for the era they were building. I'm surprised guys aren't crying about '89 caprice headlights on '77-'89 Cadillacs. It's the same idea.
And yes, Square, twisted and tube grilles are still popular to this day. Just check out most of Lifestyle's show cars.

Another popular interior trick was installing a '60's Thunderbird wraparound back seat or a back seat out of '63-'65 Riviera along with those bucket seats.
White diamond tucked interiors were the shit. 

As for color bars. Some people made there own. I knew a chick that drove around in a '48 Chevy business coupe with the clock face removed and was replaced with fluorescent plastic. (the plastic sheet covering the light tubes) with the dancing colored lights behind that. You could get the parts at Radio Shack or Olson Electric back then. If you could solder and read schematics it wasn't too hard to make your own.

I spoke with an old guy who was an Optical Engineer a few years back and He told me color bars are really "Color Organs". I looked it up and there's shit loads of companies still making the guts to build your own color organ. Many are for 120 volts a/c but some are still made for 12 volt d/c power. I remember custom consoles with dancing lights running through the length of them that I'm sure had the guts from these kits.

Here's a link I found.

http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/MK114


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 13 2009, 04:13 AM~13559152
> *My cousin's '55 Bel Air hardtop had Super Sport bucket seats and console back in '73. Around the same time a neighbors '57 2 door wagon had buckets and a console from a '65 SS.Pastel flat primer paint was hot in the early '70's especially Easter Egg colors like lime green, robins egg blue, pink, melon orange, lavender etc. Lace paint and flaked roofs were quite common.
> If the car had 3 on the tree, lot's of guys would switch it to a Hurst floor shifter.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for that link 77


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 13 2009, 01:13 PM~13559152
> *My cousin's '55 Bel Air hardtop had Super Sport bucket seats and console back in '73. Around the same time a neighbors '57 2 door wagon had buckets and a console from a '65 SS.Pastel flat primer paint was hot in the early '70's especially Easter Egg colors like lime green, robins egg blue, pink, melon orange, lavender etc. Lace paint and flaked roofs were quite common.
> If the car had 3 on the tree, lot's of guys would switch it to a Hurst floor shifter.
> 
> ...


Good read, thanks man!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 13 2009, 06:13 AM~13559152
> *My cousin's '55 Bel Air hardtop had Super Sport bucket seats and console back in '73. Around the same time a neighbors '57 2 door wagon had buckets and a console from a '65 SS.Pastel flat primer paint was hot in the early '70's especially Easter Egg colors like lime green, robins egg blue, pink, melon orange, lavender etc. Lace paint and flaked roofs were quite common.
> If the car had 3 on the tree, lot's of guys would switch it to a Hurst floor shifter.
> 
> ...


hell ya someone who knows whats up
you would like my build im running ss buckets white, cal tube grill,shaved handles,hurst shifter, supremes all that good shit and its funny you said 60 t bird wraparound back we got one at the junk yard the other day for are 39 chevy


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Your car sounds pretty clean Osolo59. Hope you can post some photos of your progress.

Here's a few more,
Lights in the wheel wells, 8-Track to Cassette converters (Hell any cassette player is old school these days), a big ass tape box with 8-Track or cassette tapes, a garter belt around the steering column, baby booties hanging on the rear view mirror (baby daddies only) or your graduation tassle, Holy Statues on the dash, Freddie Prinz made jokes about Latinos having a toy chihuahua on the back shelf with the bobbing head but I don't remember seeing any. Bellflower tips were still popular. Lake Pipes were cool if they had 3 tips. Guys would use open single tip lake pipes as exhaust stacks on trucks with running boards. Just drill a hole in the running board and run it up besides the cab and bed. Chevy didn't make driver's side, side mounts till '53 so they weren't that common and they weren't popular yet. The ones on the passenger side are just plain fake.

The Vietnam War was going on in the late sixties and early seventies. Guys 18-25 were getting drafted. The guys carrying the Low Rider torch were largely teenagers. I got my first car when I was fifteen and learned to drive when I was 14. High School students don't have a lot of money so that meant cheap paint jobs, driving to Tijuana for diamond tuck upholstery and lots of trips to Pep Boys and the junk yard. 
Low Riding was a hands on thing that didn't require lots of money. Just determination, heart and willingness to get your hands dirty. There were lots of "works in progress" driving around back then. Most guys only owned one car and they still needed it for school and work.

No one was as hung up on accessories back then unless you consider a pretty girl riding beside you an accessory. Drinking Boones Farm or Club Drinks while listening to Huggy Boy on XPRS. Gas was only 35 cents a gallon so the two of you could cruise all night or you could take her to lovers lane (every town had one once) and watch the sunrise. If you took her to a dance it was usually at a veterans or union hall and was hosted by a local car club. The music was always a live band and the crowd was chill.

Accessories started getting popular in the late 70's. Skirts, Visors, Knuckle Busters, Brush Guards, Gas Door Guards, Wraparounds, Grille Guards, Window Coolers etc. These were the same things low riders were removing and tossing 10-15 years earlier. It's sad that a compass costs more now than what most of us paid for a whole car back in the '70's.

One of my favorite all time personal touches was writing the title of a song on the rear windows, deck lid or front fender of a car. Angel Baby seemed to be the most popular but you had to pick your song with care. Picking the wrong song could backfire on you. Some guy here in Santa Ana had a nice '67 Impala. He had the Cathy Young classic "A Thousand Stars" written on his side windows. Trouble was he weighed about 400 pounds so everyone started calling him and his car "A Thousand Calories".


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 13 2009, 12:13 PM~13559152
> *My cousin's '55 Bel Air hardtop had Super Sport bucket seats and console back in '73. Around the same time a neighbors '57 2 door wagon had buckets and a console from a '65 SS.Pastel flat primer paint was hot in the early '70's especially Easter Egg colors like lime green, robins egg blue, pink, melon orange, lavender etc. Lace paint and flaked roofs were quite common.
> If the car had 3 on the tree, lot's of guys would switch it to a Hurst floor shifter.
> 
> ...


I really like that!

Thank you for the history, good reading


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Why? what? am I looking at? what's with the rear wheel/s? Looks like a dually.

http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww195/s...Photo0025-1.jpg


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh now I see it, I needed to look at the whole car, had me going there.


Nice setup on the baby swing. 

Anyone remember the shoes called "Cross Countries or Countrys""? Anyone have a pic?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

damm...i like this topic.... :0


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Damn this takes me back to the day, great topic.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 14 2009, 01:40 AM~13569947
> *Your car sounds pretty clean Osolo59. Hope you can post some photos of your progress.
> 
> Here's a few more,
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone have close-up pictures of the mounting bracket on Archer bunny ears? Or any bunny ears that mount to the drip rail for that matter.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 12 2009, 02:53 PM~13860624
> *Does anyone have close-up pictures of the mounting bracket on Archer bunny ears? Or any bunny ears that mount to the drip rail for that matter.
> *



check the euro topic for the pix of the glass thats in france now... it gots close ups of the bracket


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 12 2009, 11:48 PM~13865258
> *check the euro topic for the pix of the glass thats in france now... it gots close ups of the bracket
> *


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Converting the round headlamps to the square headlamps


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 AM~15520401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn look at the impala at 2:05 :0


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Just remembered another one. 
Remember those ground straps hanging from the rear of the car. They were to prevent you from getting shocked from static electricity.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523741


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

lookin for organ pipe speaker covers...anyone got a set for sale?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 30 2009, 11:45 PM~15520401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Your pics are really classic. wish I had something to share


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 31 2009, 12:45 AM~15520401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

MOONEYES HAVE THEM FOR LIKE 50 BUCKS, TRY OUT THEIR WEB SITE...  


> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 4 2010, 10:52 AM~16510672
> *lookin for organ pipe speaker covers...anyone got a set for sale?
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

how about teardrop knobs and curbfeelers(already posted)


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

and glass door knob shifters(sold the beer tap ones)


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WASSUP MY FELLOW OLD SKOOLERZ.. I HAVE A SET OF HIDE AWAY HEADLIGHTS FOR MY 68 CAPRICE THAT I WANT TO RESTORE, BUT I MADE MY DESCISION THAT I WANT TO PUT A CUSTOM GRILLLE WITH SQUARE HEAD LIGHTS INSTEAD.. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD LOCATE SQUARE HEAD LIGHTS?? THANKS HOMIEZ!! (THE ONLY LIGHTS I THOUGHT OF WERE 76 CAPRICE LIGHTS BUT ARE THEY TOO BIG?) :biggrin: 

LIGHTS LIKE THE PICTUE BELOW.. DOES ANY BODY ON HERE HAVE ANYTHING LIKE THIS FOR SALE?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 4 2010, 04:19 PM~16514295
> * WASSUP MY FELLOW OLD SKOOLERZ.. I HAVE A SET OF HIDE AWAY HEADLIGHTS FOR MY 68 CAPRICE THAT I WANT TO RESTORE, BUT I MADE MY DESCISION THAT I WANT TO PUT A CUSTOM GRILLLE WITH SQUARE HEAD LIGHTS INSTEAD.. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD LOCATE SQUARE HEAD LIGHTS?? THANKS HOMIEZ!! (THE ONLY LIGHTS I THOUGHT OF WERE 76 CAPRICE LIGHTS BUT ARE THEY TOO BIG?) :biggrin:
> 
> LIGHTS LIKE THE PICTUE BELOW.. DOES ANY BODY ON HERE HAVE ANYTHING LIKE THIS FOR SALE?
> ...


those are the same size as 76 caprice...I have some buckets and rings in my garage somewhere that will work for that :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 4 2010, 06:24 PM~16514833
> *those are the same size as 76 caprice...I have some buckets and rings in my garage somewhere that will work for that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 4 2010, 10:52 AM~16510672
> *lookin for organ pipe speaker covers...anyone got a set for sale?
> *


I seen them on ebay, maybe around $50.00


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I just remembered as I was looking at bluebyrd86 picture.

Sand blasting or etching glass.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 4 2010, 01:08 PM~16511787
> *Your pics are really classic. wish I had something to share
> *



Yep, I have a few hundred negatives someplace of the car shows I used to go to in the 70's. I hope they are not too faded or ruined. Someday I'd like to find them.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

firme topic good memories you forgot the bennies over the chain sterin wheels cause 
they got to hot


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

to the top


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 22 2010, 01:29 AM~16685721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  i wanna through something like that one of these days


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT for badass topic!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*To all those that have shared your stories Thank You for bringing back so many great memories from back in the days. I was 16 when I got my first car and it was a 1969 Olds Cutty with a 8 track player hooked up to a EQ and power booster, primer spots and rolling on a set of 14x7 Cragers and set of extra clean white walls and bags of cement in the trunk so my car would sit low. What it is to be a lowrider from the 70'.*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

back in :biggrin:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

oh yeah...........this is what im talking about............1970"s lowriding, keep the photos coming,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I like this topic. Anyone have any old school interior pics ?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

here is a pic of me in 1979(18 years old and no noticable tattoos yet HA HA)my first lifted car 54 chevy... behind it my first car 67 plymouth sattelite(fell on me and crushed my back in 1976 while trying to lower it)


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 11 2009, 08:16 PM~13253728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: That is triple OG! :thumbsup: :worship: 

--Turri.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 16 2010, 09:38 PM~18065715
> *here is a pic of me in 1979(18 years old and no noticable tattoos yet  HA HA)my first lifted car 54 chevy... behind it my first car 67 plymouth sattelite(fell on me and crushed my back in 1976 while trying to lower it)
> 
> 
> ...


clean bomb  that sucks it could of been worse  at least your doing good


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 14 2009, 01:40 AM~13569947
> *Your car sounds pretty clean Osolo59. Hope you can post some photos of your progress.
> 
> Here's a few more,
> ...


keep lecturing :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

did someone say dog with bobbing head ?not too popular with lowriders as I remember..funny as hell though


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

These pics were taken from one of the Tru topics courtesy of fellow old schooler Mr Robs68. I dont really have many pics of the whole package so I saved these, thanx Rob :h5: 



































at home I have 

ARC record player
NOS Boman 8 track player with a case full of great old 8 tracks
several steering wheels
TruRay domes
NOS Radatron warning gauges
and a bunch of other things

Im looking for

feather roach clip... mom had one :wow: 
and some other top secret stuff :tongue: 



Old school or NOTHING!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 30 2010, 09:08 AM~18184756
> *These pics were taken from one of the Tru topics courtesy of fellow old schooler Mr Robs68. I dont really have many pics of the whole package so I saved these, thanx Rob  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 64 :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 30 2010, 12:08 PM~18184756
> *These pics were taken from one of the Tru topics courtesy of fellow old schooler Mr Robs68. I dont really have many pics of the whole package so I saved these, thanx Rob  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: awesome!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

MY RIDE ALL ACCESSORIED OUT!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 14 2009, 01:40 AM~13569947
> *Your car sounds pretty clean Osolo59. Hope you can post some photos of your progress.
> 
> Here's a few more,
> ...


That is the way it was....very few people had the money to afford "doing the car in"... Thanks for the description of the way I remember it!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 3 2010, 03:39 PM~18218863
> *MY RIDE ALL ACCESSORIED OUT!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BADASS  :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the homies


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

NOS Sony Rabbit Ear's


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

TRU=CLASSIC Medallion Caps


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

My Steering Wheels


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

Titanium Scrape Plates


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

:biggrin: T.T.T :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18365926


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

dos anyone have any tru classics for sale? im looking for some 14s...


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone have a picture of these organ pipe speaker covers? I'd like to see them.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 16 2010, 04:11 PM~18064137
> *To all those that have shared your stories Thank You for bringing back so many great memories from back in the days.  I was 16  when I got my first car and it was a 1969 Olds Cutty with a 8 track player hooked up to a EQ and power booster, primer spots and rolling on a set of 14x7 Cragers and set of extra clean white walls and bags of cement in the trunk so my car would sit low.  What it is to be a lowrider from the 70'.
> *



Almost a new car! back then

back then you could buy a car from the 60s for $500 easy. Not too easy to earn, but about 1/10th the cost of a new car. Hmm, maybe it's the same now?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Still have a few 8-tracks I used back then. Also a few cases, purchased after 2000.

Malo, Sanata, And dancing your car to that one Earth Wind and Fire song can't recall the name, it's like hit hit, dump dump, hit hit, dump dump


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking into getting all my negatives from the 70 cars reproduced into digital. Got to bribe my son to help out. I know I have hundreds someplace. Man I can't wait to get them recovered. Hopefully a lot will come out good.anyone know the best was t get pics ftom faded negatives?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

did anyone mention using the speakers from the drive-ins as your outside music speaker?

Or scrapping on show pipes?

Or cutting coils and using air shocks?



Also those shoes (sneakers) called Cross Countries ? Man they should sell those again, something about walking in Cross Countrys that made you feel and look cool. These were around in 74. Cross Countrys, Kackys (spell check) and plade shirts. (spell check and old issues of LRM check).


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

l also seen where the guy and the girl would have their names on their side of the door.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 6 2009, 08:12 PM~13205330
> *what are reverbs, like echo tips or somthing??
> *


like an echo chamber, sound like you were in a large hall listening to music. My teacher in paint class sold me his for $5. I think they came stock in some GM cars back in the 60s. I wonder if mind is worth anything...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Aug 23 2010, 12:00 AM~18381062
> *l also seen where the guy and the girl would have their names on their side of the door.
> *




u will see this again soon brotha


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i have a few accesories, but i need WAY more


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 04:49 PM~18396168
> *i have a few accesories, but i need WAY more
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 03:49 PM~18396168
> *i have a few accesories, but i need WAY more
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass 63. :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 04:49 PM~18396168
> *i have a few accesories, but i need WAY more
> 
> 
> ...


looks good todd


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 03:49 PM~18396168
> *i have a few accesories, but i need WAY more
> 
> 
> ...



Rabbit Ears are looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Aug 21 2010, 12:41 PM~18369222
> *dos anyone have any tru classics for sale? im looking for some 14s...
> *


PM sent................


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

What about dice being used as valve stem caps.



BTW, nice speaker,


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

What might look good in the truck these days are those original cans of tranny fluid and oil cans. I post up what I have. I don't have a original can tap or spout to show.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Sep 5 2010, 11:53 AM~18491719
> *What might look good in the truck these days are those original cans of tranny fluid and oil cans. I post up what I have. I don't have a original can tap or spout to show.
> *


full quart with spout in my garage for years


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 5 2010, 12:53 PM~18491978
> *full quart with spout in my garage for years
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics, I was hoping someone had some.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone mention using colored lights behind the grill?

Baby moons

CB radios - I think I also had a loud speaker with my CB. I remember calling out a dudes name as I drove past him, had him looking around 


T-Tops ?


I think van conversions were getting big too around the mid 70s Things like water beds


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh got another, Dormans auto parts used to sell these alarms that would go off if the car was bumped. Just a piece of metal with a weight on the end that would go up and down and make contact for the horn.

Not that it may mean much, but i once hooked up my coil to shock anyone that touched the car using that alarm. Yes it did work. The alarm acted like the points, as it would open and close and to induce the high volts. 

This was like 30 plus years ago. Can't recall all the details, but the shock was kinda weak and only worked if you touched metal and not paint.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Spalsh guards


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Did someone mention spray on window tint, man that stuff sucked.

anyone have apic of that stuff. Should be a collectors item for ideas that failed and wasted your time and cash. I seen some cars that had applied it pretty good though.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

What have the ladies been up to? Remeber the pants called dittos:
Gave the grils a real fine shape, like for sports.

Then they had these like large rubber bands on there hande and fingers.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Sep 8 2010, 05:15 AM~18513480
> *What have the ladies been up to?  Remeber the pants called dittos:
> Gave the grils a real fine shape, like for sports.
> 
> ...


HA HA I remember those days :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my friend and i are looking for windshield visors for our cars. late 80's cadillac / caprice, any ideas? thanks!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

What about vent wing window locks? Ive owned the same pair since I was a kid. My uncles would always tell me that was my cars weakest spot and it was how cars would be stolen most of the time. People are always asking me what they are. 

Not really an accessory back in the day but it protected them!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

shit rick i forgot about those! i had em on my old 51 when i got the car and they confused the FUCK outta me before i figured out what they were LOL.. i think they were bronco ones

i need a set! i drive all over the place


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 23 2010, 11:15 AM~18641139
> *What about vent wing window locks? Ive owned the same pair since I was a kid. My uncles would always tell me that was my cars weakest spot and it was how cars would be stolen most of the time. People are always asking me what they are.
> 
> Not really an accessory back in the day but it protected them!
> *


got a pic? i never seen that before?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 23 2010, 10:45 AM~18642338
> *got a pic? i never seen that before?
> *


Ill take one tonight for you.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Mine are similar to these but Ill take you a pic of them on my car.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UNIVERSAL-V...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

cool rick, id love to see how those ones work


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 23 2010, 07:15 AM~18641139
> *What about vent wing window locks? Ive owned the same pair since I was a kid. My uncles would always tell me that was my cars weakest spot and it was how cars would be stolen most of the time. People are always asking me what they are.
> 
> Not really an accessory back in the day but it protected them!
> *


pics?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

how bout these valve stem caps,who remembers these?










 NOT FOR SALE


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i just got some GM child locks for my ride yesterday, nos....

idk if anyone ran those before, but i dig em...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 24 2010, 03:02 PM~18652413
> *Mine are similar to these but Ill take you a pic of them on my car.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UNIVERSAL-V...sQ5fAccessories
> *


wow! i havent seen those in forever! my dad used to have those for his wing windows on his truck!


_______________________________________________________________________


on another note, my friend and i are looking for sun visors for our cars, late 80's caprice/ cadillac, the windows are the same size, so we know that the visor will fit either car, any ideas where to locate some that aren't 1000000000000 dollars?


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

[!
_______________________________________________________________________
on another note, my friend and i are looking for sun visors for our cars, late 80's caprice/ cadillac, the windows are the same size, so we know that the visor will fit either car, any ideas where to locate some that aren't 1000000000000 dollars?
[/quote]
are you talking about the ones that go on the doors?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> [!
> _______________________________________________________________________
> on another note, my friend and i are looking for sun visors for our cars, late 80's caprice/ cadillac, the windows are the same size, so we know that the visor will fit either car, any ideas where to locate some that aren't 1000000000000 dollars?


are you talking about the ones that go on the doors?
[/quote]

no i think those are called vent shades.

we want windshield visors, like on this cadillac


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Sep 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18656307
> *how bout these valve stem caps,who remembers these?
> 
> 
> ...


We used to be able to use a large rubber band to open up the straight ones, can't recall it that tricked worked on these.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, just thought of one, twisted grills. Not after market, but was popular for awhile back in the 70s


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 8 2010, 09:53 AM~18514898
> *HA HA I remember those days :biggrin:
> *


The pants or the bands? Loved the look of those pants on a girl. Made everything more pronounced.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Sep 29 2010, 12:22 PM~18693154
> *The pants or the bands?  Loved the look of those pants on a girl.  Made everything more pronounced.
> *


YES the pants :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

how about rockets,teardrop knobs and manuel dumps?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

OK Got a couple more,

what was under your front set that you used for protection, and if you truNk springs broke, what did you use to hold to the truck lid OPEN.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 25 2010, 04:51 AM~18657934
> *i just got some GM child locks for my ride yesterday, nos....
> 
> idk if anyone ran those before, but i dig em...
> *


I'm sorry guys I forgot about the vent wing pic. BUT the ebay pic I posted is exactly what Im running. 

Hey Todd you gonna put those on the Impala? I thought those were the back doors of four door models???


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)

supremeseventies.blogspot.com


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> are you talking about the ones that go on the doors?


no i think those are called vent shades.

we want windshield visors, like on this cadillac









[/quote]
:nicoderm: :barf:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 15 2010, 07:56 AM~18818304
> *I'm sorry guys I forgot about the vent wing pic. BUT the ebay pic I posted is exactly what Im running.
> 
> Hey Todd you gonna put those on the Impala? I thought those were the back doors of four door models???
> *




they are for the back door, but they are cool as fuck and will work with any door lock.. 

i actually sold em off cause i need paint LOL.. but really they were a lil pitted so couldnt use em anyways...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY I HAVE AN 8 TRACK PLAYER FOR SALE ITS OG AC DELCO CAME OFF A 75 REGAL
HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED ALSO HAVE SOME 8 TRACKS OF VAUGHN MASON AND CREW BOUNCE ROCK ROLL AND SKATE


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

Where can I find a window tv antenna? I checked ebay already.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 24 2010, 06:26 PM~18655108
> *pics?
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 17 2010, 01:16 PM~18833575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my 53 lac has locks on em from the factory.... and they ROLL out w window cranks :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Oct 17 2010, 09:29 AM~18832694
> *Where can I find a window tv antenna?  I checked ebay already.
> *


ARCHERS OR SONY? IM THINKING ABOUT LETTING A SET GO, ILL LET YOU KNOW IF I DO.


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 17 2010, 04:46 PM~18834361
> *ARCHERS OR SONY? IM THINKING ABOUT LETTING A SET GO, ILL LET YOU KNOW IF I DO.
> *


Awesome man! Thanks.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

rick those are the shit.. i havent seen em in chrome... i love those..


----------



## Slo-ride (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 29 2010, 12:38 PM~18693276
> *.......teardrop knobs.
> 
> 
> ...


    
Mooneyes don't sell them anymore......  

Does anyone know where I can get a set of teardrops ???????? :biggrin: 

Aloha, Ric


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Oct 28 2010, 12:47 PM~18931975
> *
> Mooneyes don't sell them anymore......
> 
> ...


click here
http://www.thenightprowlers.com/NP-knobs%20&%20Stuff.htm


----------



## Slo-ride (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Oct 28 2010, 12:53 PM~18932040
> *click here
> http://www.thenightprowlers.com/NP-knobs%20&%20Stuff.htm
> *


 Thanks for the link !


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone got window blinds for a 65 Impala?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Oct 30 2010, 10:06 AM~18946968
> *Thanks for the link !
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## tracyk859 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.




__________________
Watch Saw 3D Online Free


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i got alot of accessories for sale, pics coming

set of nos sancos
3 black donut steering wheel
1 white donut steering wheel
sony rabbit ears and micro tv 
archer rabbit ears
nos craig 8 track
8track to cassette tape adaptor
8 track cases
original color sonic color bar


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 4 2010, 04:09 AM~18979294
> *i got alot of accessories for sale, pics coming
> 
> set of nos sancos
> ...


How much for a black donut?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 07:09 PM~18979294
> *i got alot of accessories for sale, pics coming
> 
> set of nos sancos
> ...



:scrutinize: WTF is going on holmes????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 07:09 PM~18979294
> *i got alot of accessories for sale, pics coming
> 
> set of nos sancos
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 07:09 PM~18979294
> *i got alot of accessories for sale, pics coming
> 
> set of nos sancos
> ...


You going away for a while? I'd keep that stuff!

--Turri.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 3 2010, 10:09 PM~18979294
> *i got alot of accessories for sale, pics coming
> 
> set of nos sancos
> ...


pics of t.v?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 5 2010, 07:58 PM~18997845
> *You going away for a while?  I'd keep that stuff!
> 
> --Turri.
> *


not going anywhere, was trying to get a 2 wheeled cruiser.


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

stuff i want: Chain or donut wheel
Chandelier
cucaracha horn
anyone knows whos slangin that shit lemme know


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

got another one, those full piece front seat covers, you know the ones, where you and you girl would slide all over because there was no seat belt law. And yes, they were as soft as your girl, just not as warm.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 8 2010, 07:42 AM~19014234
> *got another one, those full piece front seat covers, you know the ones, where you and you girl would slide all over because there was no seat belt law. And yes, they were as soft as your girl, just not as warm.
> *


i miss bench seats with no seatbelts  im only 25 and i miss that


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

for sale,maybe?????


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 9 2010, 09:23 PM~19030149
> *for sale,maybe?????
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up big dog.... :wave: 

I wish I had the chips for this thing.... daaaamn. Its okay tho Sammy hooked it up! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 12 2010, 10:04 AM~19051229
> *Whats up big dog....    :wave:
> 
> I wish I had the chips for this thing.... daaaamn. Its okay tho Sammy hooked it up!  :biggrin:
> *


not much rick,hows it going with you?
its a big maybe on this.not sure i really want to....but as the saying goes
anythings for sale at the right price :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

VINTAGE LOWRIDER SHIRT IRON ONS FOR $ALE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569211


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the old stuff and good homies and memories


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 18 2010, 06:32 PM~18346439
> *My Steering Wheels
> 
> 
> ...



I see all these pix of donuts but none of the hard to find wooden donut!!!
Anyone have one?
Ill post a pic in a day or so...

Please post what you have....


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

N.O.S Sony Rabbit Ear Antennas and T.V


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

Old School Dagger Shifter's


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Dec 28 2010, 09:20 AM~19439008
> *Old School Dagger Shifter's
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: THOSE ARE BAD ASS! I'D KILL FOR THEM!! ANY FOR SALE?


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 28 2010, 09:56 PM~19445973
> * :worship: THOSE ARE BAD ASS! I'D KILL FOR THEM!! ANY FOR SALE?
> *


Thanks. :biggrin: 
Not for sale


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 28 2010, 10:56 PM~19445973
> * :worship: THOSE ARE BAD ASS! I'D KILL FOR THEM!! ANY FOR SALE?
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool topic. Any pics of done up interiors with old school TVs?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treyimpala_@Dec 16 2010, 02:02 AM~19340829
> *I see all these pix of donuts but none of the hard to find wooden donut!!!
> Anyone have one?
> Ill post a pic in a day or so...
> ...



I just listed a wood donut for sale and couldnt believe the response i got over it...tripped out and near perfect

http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/...var-spider-caps


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 2 2011, 02:03 PM~19767915
> *I just listed a wood donut for sale and couldnt believe the response i got over it...tripped out and near perfect
> 
> *



Dayum, I'm gonna have ANOTHER place to start looking for parts now :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That was a good price on that wheel...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580141 For $ale


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 29 2010, 09:56 AM~19445973
> * :worship: THOSE ARE BAD ASS! I'D KILL FOR THEM!! ANY FOR SALE?
> *



Not for sale but i have one. 
I always thought it was a dip stick handle not a shifter knob.

*Anyone has a decent shape 8" to 10" inch OG chain donut?*


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is a set of NOS rabbit ears from back in the day..
They are a little larger than the Sony's.

PM if interested...


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

OG Colorsonic


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Mar 19 2011, 09:24 AM~20128022
> *OG Colorsonic
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

OG VINTAGE VIBRASONIC AUTO REVERB FROM THE 60"S for sale make me an offer


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583450


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 8 2009, 08:31 PM~13220847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And your hot water heater in the house with the washer!! You have all the cool stuff bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 31 2009, 12:45 AM~15520401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*great video*


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:biggrin: I'm fixn my rivie old skool


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

1960"s autronic eye missing the brain 185 firm


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

classic car 12v air horn from the 60"s makes the OOOOOGA SOUND lol $125 or best offer (626)625-1035


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

NOS Rabbit ears...

These are from back in the day...

They are a little larger than the Sony's

115 shipped


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

Users\medina\Pictures\riv.bmp


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

just pick this up for my monte


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 07:39 PM~20277690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Just picked up 2 OG Bomans :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 7 2011, 01:11 PM~20284116
> *Just picked up 2 OG Bomans :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

here i have another autronic eye missing the receiver this one came out of a 62 cadillac but its also the same as a chevy theres no diffrenes between them $175 or best offer (626)625 1035


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 30 2011, 08:44 PM~20223536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


n.o.s. doesnt get better than that


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

sold


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

sold


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

got some tru spoke 3bar all 3 $110 shiped


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

quote=bullet one,Apr 21 2011, 10:45 PM~20394456]







$30 bucks works good had in my monte but just got me a floor mount 
[/quote]


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 13 2011, 10:44 PM~20335133
> *got some tru spoke 3bar for sale all 3 $100 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


thats $100 shiped


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 24 2011, 11:42 AM~20408786
> *thats $100 shiped
> *


100 shipped  thats for 3 spinners


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

For Sale Craig Pioneer floor mount 8 track player missing the base but it can still be mounted $50 shipped


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

To The Top


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@May 6 2011, 02:07 PM~20497868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much you askin for these?


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure if it's already been posted.

Those door lock pulls. They used to make them slim so a coat hanger could not lift them.

I think at the time tail light blue dots where outlawed, Now I seen a few around. 

Anyone remember the spray on window tint? That stuff really sucked.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, remember that alarm system that came out in the 70's. It would say WARNING WARNING and then "HELP, I'M BEING TAMPERED WITH"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn I wish I was riding back in these days i love this era of lowriding ttt for great topic


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

[h=2][/h] *Thinking of selling my Sony TV with 2 sets of rabbit ear antennas. The Sony TV works and is in good condition, comes with the cord and booklet. The 2 antennas are also in very good condition, I have 1 of the original booklets for the antenna also. If you are interested let me know. Make me an offer
*







​


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

SD72RIVI said:


>


stupid question but what are these?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Silentdawg said:


> stupid question but what are these?


Reverb units. To get that concert hall sound.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

OG Bomans and a Ted Wells Double Color Sonic...

May be up for sale soon???


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

How much for the OG Boman


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

SD72RIVI said:


> How much for the OG Boman


CHA-CHING


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

i need bumper filler for a 76 monte 
carlo


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Og 8 inch chain wheel clean chrome $100


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Boman 8 track player $40


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

Hydros said:


> Here are few I can remember.
> 
> I will post new results on my oldies site, thanks. LMK if you want credit.
> 
> ...


that was lowriding know were on a whole new page & i still love it


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

SD72RIVI said:


>


dem was da shit back in da day


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

old school all the way


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

SD72RIVI said:


> *Thinking of selling my Sony TV with 2 sets of rabbit ear antennas. The Sony TV works and is in good condition, comes with the cord and booklet. The 2 antennas are also in very good condition, I have 1 of the original booklets for the antenna also. If you are interested let me know. Make me an offer
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Sony tv n nos antennas $220


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bullet one said:


> Sony tv n nos antennas $220


Ttt


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, I have another one, I used to see riders in car shows remove the windshield wipers and the put chrome dooms on the pivot points.


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm looking for a OG chrome chain steering wheel. Does anyone have one for sale?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have 2 o.g chain steering wheels going up for sale soon


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

SAUL said:


> I have 2 o.g chain steering wheels going up for sale soon


Awesome! How much are you going to ask? Do you have any pics?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

vintage reverb 12o plus shipping looks super clean. im in San Diego


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

laidlow62 said:


> Awesome! How much are you going to ask? Do you have any pics?


Pm me your email ill send u some pictures or i will have them at Pomona swapmeet on sunday cool


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is a set of Rabbit Ears.. They are NOS. They are larger than Sony's.

90 bucks!


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

old school car alarm school bell


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Here we got a og 8 inch chain wheel $90 bucks comes with horn button


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bullet one said:


> Here we got a og 8 inch chain wheel $90 bucks comes with horn button


SOLD


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Great topic love these acce


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

CCC925 said:


> old school car alarm school bell


Bwaaahhhaaaa that's fukin cool I never seen that alarm before


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Looking for a set of these caps no medallions if anyone wants to part with any hit me up in pm


SD72RIVI said:


> TRU=CLASSIC Medallion Caps


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

CCC925 said:


> old school car alarm school bell


yeah, i still have mine. nice pic. 

did we already mention those motion sensor car alarms that honk the horn? They were about 1.5" x 7" x 2.5" and had a small mount.

Oh, and happy 10 years for me on LIL. *TEN *years ?!?!


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> These pics were taken from one of the Tru topics courtesy of fellow old schooler Mr Robs68. I dont really have many pics of the whole package so I saved these, thanx Rob :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

nunchucks under the drivers seat

and about 7 of those pine tree air fresheners hanging from the mirror


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

Any rabbit ears for sale?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

AGCutty said:


> Any rabbit ears for sale?


PM SENT


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

CCC925 said:


> old school car alarm school bell


LOL this thing is so kool its seems like a joke. I'd roll it.
As for the nunchucks, thats even cooler, althou i'd probably hurt myself if ill ever have to use'em


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

AGCutty said:


> Any rabbit ears for sale?


X2 I'm also looking for some


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Did I already mention cross country shoes and tan kackies? Man I loved those shoes


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

lookin for a set of small diameter show pipes, the kind that were used on Pintos/Vegas etc....long shot i know, but gotta try.


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

is this for sale?


CCC925 said:


> old school car alarm school bell


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

bigjoe82 said:


> is this for sale?


Yes


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

What about those square headlight kits they sold in the first issue of lrm?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Pop trunks and doors !!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Spray on window tint, 
Those plastic door lock posts/buttons, that were hanger proof,
520's,
fat white walls, 
Type F trans fluid for the hydraulics,


or is this a duplicate post?


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

My 72 Monte Carlo.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


AGCutty said:


> My 72 Monte Carlo.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

AGCutty said:


> My 72 Monte Carlo.



wanna sell that steering wheel....:nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Al there was one of those wooden steering wheels in fresno Craigslist for $75


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

AGCutty said:


> My 72 Monte Carlo.


NICE!


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

SAUL said:


> Al there was one of those wooden steering wheels in fresno Craigslist for $75


Send me the link??

can't find it


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

any rabbit ears for sale


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Those beer tap handles, we would take them and use in place of the transmission nobs when the trans shifter was on the hump. (FLOOR)


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

19jaquez84 said:


> View attachment 612360


Nice, did anyone mention the best accessory of them all? The vise-grips.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

Did some changes to my dash. Backyard Boogie done by my dad and me. 
















Got a smaller donut wheel now.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

AGCutty said:


> Did some changes to my dash. Backyard Boogie done by my dad and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Spot lights like police cars.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

*Aftermarket seat covers*
Ahh, I had two single seats in the front, I traded a buddy's (RIP) for his bench seat and installed the finest aftermarket seat covers you could find. Man they were soft and smooth and and if things were just right, you could slid all over the place on those. Man those were the days when motels rooms were a days pay.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT 4 THIS TOPIC. :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

I need a set of rabbit ears a chain og tear droo steering wheel and dougnut wheel


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

headlight shields (for both round & rectanglular lights) , shaved whitewalls, dummy cell phone antennas, car phones, nintendo & fish aquariums in the interior, extra balljoints in the trunk,scrape plates, and of course.....16 switches like Dre!


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

I need a tear drop steering wheel asap


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> headlight shields (for both round & rectanglular lights) , shaved whitewalls, dummy cell phone antennas, car phones, nintendo & fish aquariums in the interior, extra balljoints in the trunk,scrape plates, and of course.....16 switches like Dre!


Except for headlight shields and scrape plates none of this was around in the 60s/70s


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

dj short dog said:


> headlight shields (for both round & rectanglular lights) , shaved whitewalls, dummy cell phone antennas, car phones, nintendo & fish aquariums in the interior, extra balljoints in the trunk,scrape plates, and of course.....16 switches like Dre!


 Anyone even know where one can get a 16 Switch set up? That's my goal for mine. Also those mini chandelier looked badass I'd so like one, so every time someone went into my ride they'd be like "what the fuck is that?"


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Courage said:


> Anyone even know where one can get a 16 Switch set up? That's my goal for mine. Also those mini chandelier looked badass I'd so like one, so every time someone went into my ride they'd be like "what the fuck is that?"


Yeah, I seen those in car shows, my MC had this long threaded single thread (hell I can't describe it) People always like how it look and how the lighting was just right. Like long lace around the dome light, looked real cool or BAD (as in 70's language).

Once when we were dirt poor and selling at the Harbor swap meet, we bought out a vendor, we found a bunch of these foot long beads, we didn't know what to make of them, it hit me to glue them together to make a necklaces, they sold like hot cakes. I guess one could have made a chandelier out of them too.


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

*OLD SCHOOL CHAIN* steering wheel..*

OLD SCHOOL, STEERING,WHEEL..9" for sale not shipping..locals S.CALI.only


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup, 

I found my old bell alarm the other day. I had painted it black to hide it inside the engine compartment. You didn't want someone to pull on the wire from under the car, the red paint would just giveaway it location and wires. 

Or did I already post this? 

Also those carrying cases for your favorite 8-tracks, Malo, Santana, Earth Wind and Fire, Oldies, Marvin Gay, Stevy Wonder, etc


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Got some NOS sony's vca-1 comes with Sony car battery cord,Sony fuse's,Sony external antenna connector $200


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

bullet one said:


> Got some NOS sony's vca-1 comes with Sony car battery cord,Sony fuse's,Sony external antenna connector $200


nice,good price too


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

65ss said:


> nice,good price too


:thumbsup:I do remember the mid 70s cruisin my 65 impala s.s those were the days. still crusin SANTA PAULA CA. in my 82 cutlass supreme juiced. n my 1962 GMC fleetside low 2 the ground...CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C A EVER...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bullet one said:


> Got some NOS sony's vca-1 comes with Sony car battery cord,Sony fuse's,Sony external antenna connector $200


$170


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Where em LA wire spokes steering wheels B-)


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Reverb, Got it in '74 worked great


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Just picked this up thought it was cool


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

What about the show lights inside the wheel well.?


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a sword shifter, chandelier, rabbit ears, organ pipe speaker cover and 8" or smaller wooden steering wheel or a small fat link chain steering wheel if anyone is selling any of this please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Lots_a_lows said:


> I'm looking for a sword shifter, chandelier, rabbit ears, organ pipe speaker cover and 8" or smaller wooden steering wheel or a small fat link chain steering wheel if anyone is selling any of this please let me know. Thanks


 Pomona swapmeet!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

bluebyrd86 said:


> Pomona swapmeet!


I Think The Pomona Swap Meet Would Be To Far.Looks Like He's In Denver,Colorado..


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

Lots_a_lows said:


> I'm looking for a sword shifter, chandelier, rabbit ears, organ pipe speaker cover and 8" or smaller wooden steering wheel or a small fat link chain steering wheel if anyone is selling any of this please let me know. Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I remember something called tear drops, not too sure what they were.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I used to ride with a electric devise called an ionizer, also had a aftermarket heater for the back window.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

chrome foot gas pedal


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

juspassinthru said:


> chrome foot gas pedal


and I think there was a smaller pedal for the highbeams


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

*early car care*

Turtle vinyl top wax
Rally vinyl top cleaner
Armor all
Varsity top cleaner
Rain Dance vinyl top wax
Meguiar's vinyl top and tire dressing
Simoniz vinyle top cleaner
Star Bright cleaner
Prestones vinyl cleaner
Du Pont top cleaner


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Sos and Brillo pads for wide whitewalls
Mopar D-5
Dupony Rally cleaner
Ford triple clean
RVL CLEANER
Westley's Blech Wite
J wax
EZ White tire cleaner


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I think we had these chrome pieces that fit under the door handle. This way it stops you from scratches up the paint that's under the handle.



And did we already mention the chrome cover for the gas tank?


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

did we already mention the union 76 or was it the Jack in the Box head on the antenna?


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

check the moon eyes web site. www.mooneyesusa.com


----------

